# Anybody ever take a "rat nap?"



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I go downstairs to visit my neighbor every morning, and I like to lay down for a bit afterward. My little old man Ziggy clearly wanted attention this morning. Of course I give all my babies daily playtime, but he clearly recognized my steps and wanted a cuddle. I took him out, and stretched out on the couch with him snuggled in my shirt. He laid there quietly. If I'd have felt myself falling asleep I'd have put him back in his cage, but we just relaxed together and I just felt so connected to him. He acted like he'd stay like that all day if I never had to get up. Dash is my piano buddy. Ziggy just might become my rat nap buddy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

How sweet. My two girls would no way snuggle long with me, like that. They are both such bundles of energy.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol. I know the feeling. Girls tend to be way more energetic. My girls are affectionate, even the two newbies getting to be more loving, but Ziggy is the best cuddler.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Rat naps are wonderful! I've actually even slept overnight with my rats. My rat, Vera, was spayed a few weeks ago. For the first two nights after her surgery, we slept together on a couch. She curled up inside my t-shirt while we both slept. If I felt her stirring, I had a carrier nearby ready for her. The second night she did awaken and I placed her in the carrier while we still slept close by one another. Love napping with animals! (Especially rats, of course.)


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Awe! Isn't it amazing, just cuddling like that? I feel so close to my pets when we nap together. It's beautiful.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> Awe! Isn't it amazing, just cuddling like that? I feel so close to my pets when we nap together. It's beautiful.


Aw I feel the same way! When an animal is comfortable with you enough to snuggle up and nap, it's really special. Unfortunately, none of my pets now are interested in that, but I can't wait for my boys to get a little older and hopefully become little snugglers too.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

My rat loves rat naps! Every day I come home from school tend to her then after she has her snack I let her run around as I lay in bed then when she feels like snuggling she'll come up and lay under my chin and curl up in her little ball and sleep


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol so I'm not the only one who loves this At first I was a bit worried about safety, but I've made our rat naps part of our daily routine and it's been amazing. I'm definitely going to keep it up.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Love this thread! Makes me so happy to read about so many people enjoying their rat naps!

I used to be worried about safety, too---thought I might accidentally crush one of my rats. I guess our instincts kick in sort of like moms sleeping with new babies, maybe???

If my current rat, Vera, has to go to the bathroom while we're sleeping together, she goes in a corner of the love seat where I always place paper towels expressly for that purpose. It amazes me that an animal that tiny is smart enough to know where to go to the bathroom!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I love to sleep with my cat. I have had Charlotte sleep on me but I've never slept with her. That's so sweet of him!


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

I've come so close with taking a nap with Milo multiple times but I've always been scared I would crush him! I sleep with the cats and dogs without incident but he's so small it worries me. I'll have to try now that I know so many others have been able to take rat naps without crushing their ratties!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Of course you do need to be careful, Lare. It especially scared me in the beginning. I feel like you kind of need to get a feel for what position you can sleep in where you're least likely to crush your rat. This is why I like to sleep on a loveseat----it's a nice closed off space in which I don't have a lot of room in which to roll around.  I like to sleep on my back with my rat sleeping on my chest....again, it's good to experiment and find what works best for you and your rat. I don't think I'd want to sleep with more than one at a time just in case...


----------

